# Valve verweigert Unterlassungserklärung - Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband droht mit Rechtsstreit



## Crussong (10. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve verweigert Unterlassungserklärung - Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband droht mit Rechtsstreit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valve verweigert Unterlassungserklärung - Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband droht mit Rechtsstreit


----------



## Kerusame (10. Oktober 2012)

gut so ab vor gericht und valve dazu zwingen, gabe soll seinen kopf nicht aus der schlinge ziehen dürfen nur weil steam es schon immer so gehandhabt hat.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2012)

Eben. Es gibt ja das EU-Gesetz, daß man gebrauchte Software weiter veräußern darf. Dagegen verstößt die Computerspieleindustrie seit längerer Zeit mit ihrer Accountbindung.

Das betrifft ja prinzipiell nicht nur Steam sondern auch die weitere Plattformen wie Origin von EA und Uplay von Ubisoft.


----------



## inferiz (10. Oktober 2012)

ich hoffe, dass die gerichte wenigstens vernünftig entscheiden werden, sonst dürfen wir uns bald endgültig mit amerikanischen verhältnissen hier rumschlagen...


----------



## shippy74 (10. Oktober 2012)

Das ist eh nur Zeitschinderei, denke nicht das Valve da drumherum kommt,aber wenn man noch 1 oder 2 Jahre so weiter machen kann wie bisher ist das sicher für Valve nicht schlecht. Wenn man die Spiele weiterverkaufen  und die AGB nicht mehr ändern kann wie man es braucht wird die Plattform sicher für einige Spielehersteller uninteressant und somit verlieren sie Geld durch weniger Aktuelle Spiele auch Kunden.
Da ist jeder Monat Bares Geld......

Hätte ich was zu sagen in er EU, hätte Valve von mir im März 3 Monate Zeit bekommen um den Kunden die Möglichkeit zu geben ihre Spiel von der Plattform zu lösen,wann immer sie das wollen,danach würden sie bei mir in der gesamten EU kein Spiel mehr verkaufen. Würde ich übrigens bei jedem Hersteller so machen und nicht nur bei Valve oder Steam.


----------



## billy336 (10. Oktober 2012)

naja, shice ist es ja schon jemanden schön 100 games kaufen zu lassen, dann die agb's so abändern, dass keiner mehr zustimmt und anschliessend das konto samt inhalt sperren...


----------



## aut-taker (10. Oktober 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> naja, shice ist es ja schon jemanden schön 100 games kaufen zu lassen, dann die agb's so abändern, dass keiner mehr zustimmt und anschliessend das konto samt inhalt sperren...


 
inwiefern sind die so geändert dass man nicht zustimmen kann?


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2012)

Dumme Frage:
Wieso erst jetzt und nicht schon früher?

Wenn man beispielsweise bei WoW den neuesten Patch installiert, gibt es mehrere Textwüsten zum Abnicken. Wenn man dann sagt: "Ne, mach ich nicht mit, kann man ebenfalls nicht mehr spielen - egal, ob man dann ggfalls die nächsten 5 Monate schon mitbezahlt hat.
Ohne Patch kommt man ebenfalls nicht auf die Server. Und das ist schon jahrelang so.

Das müsste eigentlich auf jede sich selbst patchende Software zutreffen...


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> naja, shice ist es ja schon jemanden schön 100 games kaufen zu lassen, dann die agb's so abändern, dass keiner mehr zustimmt und anschliessend das konto samt inhalt sperren...


Welches Konto wurde denn bitte gesperrt?


----------



## shippy74 (10. Oktober 2012)

@Worrel

Da stimme ich dir zu, vielleicht nimmt es zur Zeit überhand da immer mehr und immer schärferer Kopierschutz kommt, oder es ist endlich mal jemand aufgewacht. Das dumme ist nur das bisher niemand Hart durchgreift. 
Ich würde den Herstellern auch ihr F2P etwas vermiesen, die müssten bei mir einfach ne Übersicht einbauen was der Kunde denn nun schon gezahlt hat. Jeder Betrag schön sauber aufgelistet und zu einer Endsumme zusammen gefasst.Und das beim Einloggen...
Gerade im Spielebereich hab ich öfter das Gefühl das da jeder machen kann wie und was er will. Und der Kunde kann nur schlucken oder halt nicht Spielen..


----------



## billy336 (10. Oktober 2012)

nein ich meinte das rein theoretisch. nicht dass die agbs jetzt in irgendeiner form sind dass man nicht zustimmen sollte/könnte, oder dass dies gemacht wurde. es wäre nur shice, wenn es sich in diese richtung entwickeln täte...


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2012)

"Gesperrt" wäre das Konto aber nur, wenn du es selbst nach Zustimmung nicht mehr nutzen könntest.


----------



## shippy74 (10. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab,dann hat man sein Steam gestartet und musste zuerst geändete AGB aktzeptieren, tat man das nicht konnte man auch sein Steam nicht mehr Starten bzw. seine BISHERIGEN Spiele spielen. Sprich: Wenn du nicht einverstanden bist dann spielst du nicht mehr mit,auch wenn du für die Spiele bezahlt hast. Was so ja nicht sein kann ,da man die Spiele ja möglicherweise unter anderen bedingungen gekauft hat. dann könnten sie dir auch plötzlich ne Monatsgebühr aufdrücken und du könntest nix machen.Obwohl beim kauf des Spiels nie die rede von einer Monatlichen Gebühr war. Denke darum geht es auch. Das im Nachhinein nicht etwas geändert werden kann für das du schon bezahlt hast und das du zu anderen"Konditionen" nutzt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht ist es gar nicht schlecht, wenn es da mal zu einem Rechtsstreit kommt. Da gibt es doch noch so viele Dinge, gerade was den digitalen Verkauf und Accountbindung betrifft, die mal irgendwie geregelt werden müssten.


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Sprich: Wenn du nicht einverstanden bist dann spielst du nicht mehr mit,auch wenn du für die Spiele bezahlt hast. Was so ja nicht sein kann ,da man die Spiele ja möglicherweise unter anderen bedingungen gekauft hat. dann könnten sie dir auch plötzlich ne Monatsgebühr aufdrücken und du könntest nix machen.Obwohl beim kauf des Spiels nie die rede von einer Monatlichen Gebühr war.


 Sicher: das KÖNNTEN sie machen. Die Frage ist bloss: Warum SOLLTEN sie sowas machen? Der Imageverlust wäre doch ein Vielfaches von dem, was sie dadurch reinholen würden.



> Denke darum geht es auch. Das im Nachhinein nicht etwas geändert werden  kann für das du schon bezahlt hast und das du zu anderen"Konditionen"  nutzt.


Genauso wie zB bei einem WoW Patch ... siehe oben.


----------



## shippy74 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ob sie es sollten oder könnten und selbst wenn sie es nie machen ist es doch für den Kunden kein Nachteil wenn sich jetzt endlich mal jemand darum kümmert.
Wenn ich das aber richtig verstanden habe wurden die AGB von Steam im Nachhinein für ALLE gekauften Spiele geändert, was die änderungen waren weiß ich nicht. Aber so wie das aussah konnte man nur Aktzeptieren oder nicht mehr Spielen. Ein Ablehnen und seine bisherigen games Spielen war also nicht möglich. Wenn dem so ist haben sie doch schon was geändert und da kommt dann die Frage auf,was kommt als nächstes.
Ich kann doch nicht für Ware die ich verkauft hab im Nachhinein etwas ändern und dann sagen: friss oder Stirb.Das  kommt ja schon einer Erpressung gleich. Entweder man sagt ja auch wenn man dagegen ist oder mein Geld bzw die Spiele sind weg.Dann Hab  ich die Spiele vielleicht noch aber wenn ich wegen nicht einverstanden sein von NACHTRÄGLICH geänderten AGB nicht mehr Spielen kann dann ist das so gut wie ne Account Löschung...


----------



## Schlechtmacher (10. Oktober 2012)

Die Praxis, die Nutzungsbedingungen nach dem Kauf einseitig zu ändern, ist für mich schlicht Erpressung. Wie Valve sich wohl fühlen würde, wenn ich jederzeit mein Geld zurückfordern könnte, solange die nicht "ja" zu allem sagen, was ich mir so ausdenke?


----------



## nali (10. Oktober 2012)

Das Valve die Unterlassungserklärung "ignoriert" (vermutlich wissen die Anwälte sowieso bescheid und haben ihre Asse im Ärmel) war ja mehr als klar.
Ich hoffe nur, dass es im Endeffekt keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die deutschen / europäischen Benutzer haben wird.


----------



## Wallrider (10. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher: das KÖNNTEN sie machen. Die Frage ist bloss: Warum SOLLTEN sie sowas machen? Der Imageverlust wäre doch ein Vielfaches von dem, was sie dadurch reinholen würden.


 
Gegenfrage: Warum sollten Valve Änderungen in den AGB's vornehmen, welche zu unserem Vorteil, aber zu deren Nachteil sind?, wenn sie nicht durch Gesetze, behördliche Auflagen dazu angehalten werden.
Und die Frage, ob sie es "könnten", soll ja nunmehr durch das Gericht geklärt werden. 
Die Tatsache, dass die Verbraucherzentrale erst jetzt gegen die Accountbindung vorgeht, ist das erst seit kurzem existierende Gerichtsurteil, vorher gab es ja nur das "negative" BGH Urteil. 

Und wenn sie im Nachhinein Änderungen vornehmen können, warum sollten Sie es dann nicht auch machen: z.B. eine teilweise Änderung ins Free2play-Konzept, auf einmal sind dann die schweren Waffen in L4D nur noch im Item-Shop gegen Barzahlung erhältlich.


----------



## DerBloP (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde so taktiken von Steam,Origin,Uplay usw. sowieso über mies. Erst drängten sie die Politik und andere "Institutionen" dahin das Filesharing verboten wird, und wo es dann auf ein Minimum verdrängt wurde, kamen sie mit Account Bindung und co bzw. das ganze ging irgendwie fließend über die Bühne. 
So geht das nicht, wenn man schon aus uns Gamern ehrliche Kunden machen wollte, sollte man uns auch so begegnen.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher: das KÖNNTEN sie machen. Die Frage ist bloss: Warum SOLLTEN sie sowas machen? Der Imageverlust wäre doch ein Vielfaches von dem, was sie dadurch reinholen würden.


Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist es ja schon so, dass man die Spiele nicht mehr nutzen kann, wenn man Änderungen der Nutzungsbedingungen nicht zustimmt.


> Wer neuen Geschäftsbedingungen auf dem Onlineportal Steam nicht  zustimmt, verliert den Zugriff auf sein Nutzerkonto - und damit auch auf  seine teuer bezahlten Spiele.


Steam: "Spieler f

Also von einem Imageverlust sehe ich weit breit nichts, weshalb sollte das dann bei einer Monatsgebühr plötzlich anders sein? Liegt natürlich daran dass man bei einem Account mit sehr vielen Spielen es dann verständlicherweise einfach hinnimmt, solange man auf seine Spiele weiter zugreifen darf.

Aber für eine Monatsgebühr ist es noch etwas zu früh, die würde vermutlich erst kommen wenn Steam absolut marktbeherrschend ist. Und wahrscheinlich auch anfangs nur mit einer sehr niedrigen Gebühr.


----------



## Mendos (10. Oktober 2012)

It's about time. Hoffentlich tut sich nun endlich mal was bezüglich dieser kundenfeindlichen Accountbindung. Nach dem krassen Fehlurteil des BGH besteht nach dem Urteil des EGH wenigstens wieder Hoffnung, daß gegen diese Praxis vorgegangen wird.

Und bitte auch noch EA, Ubisoft und alle anderen mit dieser Accountbindungsscheiße abmahnen!


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Oktober 2012)

Huch das wird ja noch echt interessant 

Na da bin ich mal echt gespannt wie das noch alles ausgeht.
Ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung welchen Ausgang dieser Streit finden wird.

Klar wird jetzt Valve unter Druck gesetzt, aber ich kann mir schon denken dass Valve da nicht mitspielen wird.

Ergo. Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Worrel (11. Oktober 2012)

Wallrider schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum sollten Valve Änderungen in den AGB's vornehmen, welche zu unserem Vorteil, aber zu deren Nachteil sind?, wenn sie nicht durch Gesetze, behördliche Auflagen dazu angehalten werden.


Es geht nicht um Vor- oder Nachteile, sondern darum, daß man zur kontinuierlichen Nutzung nicht zu einer Zustimmung der geänderten AGB gezwungen sein sollte.



> Und wenn sie im Nachhinein Änderungen vornehmen können, warum sollten Sie es dann nicht auch machen: z.B. eine teilweise Änderung ins Free2play-Konzept, auf einmal sind dann die schweren Waffen in L4D nur noch im Item-Shop gegen Barzahlung erhältlich.


 Weil Imageverlust.
Weil irreführend, da die letztendliche Leistung eine andere ist, als die, die beim Lizenzverkauf angepriesen wurde.


----------



## Worrel (11. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist es ja schon so, dass man die Spiele nicht mehr nutzen kann, wenn man Änderungen der Nutzungsbedingungen nicht zustimmt.


Es bezog mich auf folgendes:
_"dann könnten sie dir auch plötzlich ne Monatsgebühr aufdrücken und du  könntest nix machen.Obwohl beim kauf des Spiels nie die rede von einer  Monatlichen Gebühr war."_



> Also von einem Imageverlust sehe ich weit breit nichts, weshalb sollte das dann bei einer Monatsgebühr plötzlich anders sein?


Weil es dabei dann um bares Geld geht?



> Aber für eine Monatsgebühr ist es noch etwas zu früh, die würde vermutlich erst kommen wenn Steam absolut marktbeherrschend ist. Und wahrscheinlich auch anfangs nur mit einer sehr niedrigen Gebühr.


 Man kann nicht einfach eine Monatsgebühr für etwas verlangen, was man dem Kunden vorher verkauft hat.
Deswegen gibt es jetzt ja diese gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung, um so etwas zu unterbinden.

Was Valve machen könnte:
Eine optionale Monatsgebühr einführen, mit der man dann Zugriff auf Teile oder den ganzen Steam Spiele Katalog hätte. Man könnte Steam mit seinen gekauften Spiele Lizenzen aber trotzdem ohne diese Gebühr weiter nutzen.


----------



## shippy74 (11. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Klar wird jetzt Valve unter Druck gesetzt, aber ich kann mir schon denken dass Valve da nicht mitspielen wird.



Was denkst du denn was passiert? das valve sagt nö nicht mit uns und die EU sagt dann, ja liebes Valve Team, weil ihr nur das beste für die Spieler wollt könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt.
Gesetze gelten für alle, wenn ich etwas verkaufen will muß ich mich an die Gesetze halten die in dem Land herrschen,werden die nachträglich geändert muss ich mich als Verkäufer / Firma anpassen. ist in der Autobranche schon jahrelang so. Du kannst auch kein Auto auf den Markt bringen als Chinese das den Deutschen Standard nicht erfüllt und wenn die Kiste überall auf der Welt so verkauft werden darf interessiert das hier niemanden wenn es nicht dem deutschen oder Europäischen Gesetz entspricht. PC Spiele sind auch nur ne Ware und ich finde auch wenn sie zum teil Spaß machen haben die keine Sonderbehandlung verdient. 
Gilt natürlich genauso für EA usw. Vielleicht sehen wir hier bald einen Muster Prozess auf jeden Fall sind die verbraucher hier die Gewinner würde ich behaupten. Weil einfach Steam in Europa einstellen können sie auch nicht wenn ihnen die Bedingungen nicht passen von daher mal abwarten.

@Worrel
Darum gehts doch, es wurden doch schon AGB geändert und dadurch mehr oder weniger die Kunden erpresst. Da hat auch keiner von Steam auf den Image Schaden geachtet. Steam nutzen so viele Leute, glaubst du die Juckt das wenn da ein paar tausend abspringen? Die meisten haben einfach das Fenster gesehen, auf OK geklickt und gut ist. Die interessiert das auch nicht oder besser noch nicht. Und genau deshalb will der Verbraucherschutz doch nun Klarheit in die Sache bringen. Damit nicht im Nachhinein der Kunde der dumme ist.


----------



## Worrel (11. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @Worrel
> Darum gehts doch, es wurden doch schon AGB geändert und dadurch mehr oder weniger die Kunden erpresst. Da hat auch keiner von Steam auf den Image Schaden geachtet.


Wie du schon selber schreibst: _"Die meisten haben einfach das Fenster gesehen, auf OK geklickt und gut ist."_ 
Wo soll also Imageschaden herkommen, wenn sich das doch keiner durchliest?



> Und genau deshalb will der Verbraucherschutz doch nun Klarheit in die Sache bringen. Damit nicht im Nachhinein der Kunde der dumme ist.


 Was ja nicht verkehrt ist.
Aber im Nachhinein plötzlich Geld für eine als kostenlos angepriesene Sache zu nehmen, verstößt gegen jetzt schon bestehende Gesetze.

Das ist nicht so eine rechtlich ungeklärte Suppe wie Kontenbindung, wo mal das eine Urteil  sagt und das nächste .


----------



## ING (11. Oktober 2012)

das mit origin und co ist zwar genau so ein mist aber ist schon ok das sie sich jetzt auf steam konzentrieren immerhin haben die mit der drm geschichte angefangen, jetzt sollen sie die suppe auch wieder auslöffeln  udn wenn steam erstmal besiegt ist ziehen ea und co sicherlich schnell nach.

hat steam eigentlich weltweit die gleichen agb oder gibts da speziell eine für deutschland? ansonsten werden sie dem sicherlich nicht nachgeben und weltweit die kontrolle über die gamer aufgeben nur weil die pingeligen deutschen wieder ne extra wurst wollen.



Worrel schrieb:


> Aber im Nachhinein plötzlich Geld für eine als kostenlos angepriesene  Sache zu nehmen, verstößt gegen jetzt schon bestehende Gesetze.


gegen welche? denke nicht das valve sich strafbar macht wenn sie ne monatsgebühr für steam einführen würden.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es bezog mich auf folgendes:
> _"dann könnten sie dir auch plötzlich ne Monatsgebühr aufdrücken und du  könntest nix machen.Obwohl beim kauf des Spiels nie die rede von einer  Monatlichen Gebühr war."_


War mir klar, dass war ein Beispiel wo Valve ihre Macht gegenüber dem Kunden demonstriert.


Worrel schrieb:


> Weil es dabei dann um bares Geld geht?


Ging es bei meinem Beispiel mit dem zur Zustimmung zu den Nutzungsbedingungen auch, wenn man nicht zustimmt verliert man indirekt hunderte von Euro wenn man zuvor dementsprechend die Spiele gekauft hatte. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Man kann nicht einfach eine Monatsgebühr für etwas verlangen, was man dem Kunden vorher verkauft hat.
> Deswegen gibt es jetzt ja diese gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung, um so etwas zu unterbinden.
> 
> Was Valve machen könnte:
> Eine optionale Monatsgebühr einführen, mit der man dann Zugriff auf Teile oder den ganzen Steam Spiele Katalog hätte. Man könnte Steam mit seinen gekauften Spiele Lizenzen aber trotzdem ohne diese Gebühr weiter nutzen.


 Fataler Irrtum, sie verlangen keine Gebühr für was sie verkauft haben, dass was man bei Steam kauft ist im Grunde nur der Key, sonst gar nichts.
Die Nutzung von Steam ist ein kostenloses Abo welches jederzeit sofort ohne Probleme in ein kostenpflichtiges umgewandelt werden kann.
Wenn man sich die Subscriber Agreements von Steam genau durchliest, dann fällt einem dieses auch sofort auf, dass für den Fall das man dieses so umsetzen möchte, sich Valve in allen erdenklichen rechtlichen Belangen, bereits dementsprechend abgesichert haben.
Steam Subscriber Agreement


----------



## Mendos (11. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man kann nicht einfach eine Monatsgebühr für etwas verlangen, was man dem Kunden vorher verkauft hat


 
Das ist ja eben von Anfang an das Problem mit Plattformen wie Steam. Man kauft dort eben nichts, sondern schließt quasi gegen eine Einmalzahlung ein zeitlich unbefristetes Abo ab (aktueller Stand), welches jeder Zeit einseitig von Valve gekündigt werden kann, teils unter windigen Gründen, wo der Kunde auch noch seine Unschuld beweisen muß (Beweislastumkehr), wie zB. angebliche Nutzung von Cheat-Tools. Imho eine rechtswidrige Praxis.


----------



## Daishi888 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe die werden verklagt und geben sich hinsichtlich der Kundenzufriedenheit mehr Mühe. Langsam reicht es; momentan kann man zwar das Spiel 'Of Orcs and Men' kaufen aber nicht installieren, wobei es offiziell released wurde. Es wäre ja schon ärgerlich genug, wenn die sagen würden, dass sich der Release um einen Tag oder Woche verschiebt, aber so rein gar nichts zu machen und das Spiel trotzdem anzubieten kann einfach nicht sein. Zudem hoffe ich dass die Verbraucherzentrale auch auf diese Situation hingewiesen wird... evtl wäre das auch mal eine News hier wert das Thema... das ist so als wenn ich in T-Punkt gehe, kaufe mir ein Handy, welches auch im Laden liegt, aber der Verkäufer sich einfach umdreht und verschwindet... Hallo, gehts noch?
Sry für den blöden Vergleich,a bver bin gerade schon gut verägert und gehe mal schlafen...


----------



## McDrake (11. Oktober 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die werden verklagt und geben sich hinsichtlich der Kundenzufriedenheit mehr Mühe. Langsam reicht es; momentan kann man zwar das Spiel 'Of Orcs and Men' kaufen aber nicht installieren, wobei es offiziell released wurde. .


Hmm.. der offizielle Release ist doch erst am 12.10., oder?


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2012)

ING schrieb:


> gegen welche? denke nicht das valve sich strafbar macht wenn sie ne monatsgebühr für steam einführen würden.


Natürlich verstößt das gegen Gesetze: 

Man hat Valve Geld gegeben, damit man Spiel X bezahlen kann. Sämtliche Texte und Hinweise auf der Seite/in Steam gehen in die Richtung: "SIe zahlen 1x und können Spiel X dann jederzeit an einem Pc ihrer Wahl spielen. Steam selbst ist dabei kostenlos.".
Beschränkungen der Zugriffszeit sind lediglich bei MMOs mit monatlicher Gebühr und in den Service Aufrechterhaltungs Klauseln (zB Server offline wg. Wartung) aufgeführt.

Dh: eine quasi "lebenslange" Nutzung des Spiels ist Bestandteil des zustande gekommenen Vertrages.

Wenn Valve jetzt eine Nutzungsgebühr für alle bisherigen Steam Kunden eine Monatsgebühr erheben würde, wäre das bezogen auf sämtliche vorher erworbenen Spiellizenzen Betrug, denn beim Kauf selbiger stand eben nicht dabei: "Zusätzliche Kosten sind nötig, um die Software "Steam" nutzen zu dürfen."



MisterSmith schrieb:


> [Um Geld] ging es bei meinem Beispiel mit dem zur Zustimmung zu den Nutzungsbedingungen auch, wenn man nicht zustimmt verliert man indirekt hunderte von Euro wenn man zuvor dementsprechend die Spiele gekauft hatte.


... , zu denen man aber ruckzuck wieder Zugriff hat, sobald man auf das "Annehmen" klickt.
Was die meisten sowieso ungelesen machen (Ich kann mir nicht mal vorstellen, daß irgendwer im privaten Bereich sich mehr als 1x so eine Textwüste durchliest.)



> Fataler Irrtum, sie verlangen keine Gebühr für was sie verkauft haben, dass was man bei Steam kauft ist im Grunde nur der Key, sonst gar nichts.


Und damit hätte man dann eine Lizenz/einen Key/ein Nutzungsrecht ge*kauf*t.

Wenn sie eine Lizenz verkaufen, um Spiel X spielen zu können, ohne eine zeitliche Einschränkung zu nennen, dann müssen sie die Software auch ohne zeitliche Einschränkung zur Verfügung stellen.
Alles andere wäre Betrug.


----------



## ING (12. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Natürlich verstößt das gegen Gesetze:
> 
> Man hat Valve Geld gegeben, damit man Spiel X bezahlen kann. Sämtliche Texte und Hinweise auf der Seite/in Steam gehen in die Richtung: "SIe zahlen 1x und können Spiel X dann jederzeit an einem Pc ihrer Wahl spielen. Steam selbst ist dabei kostenlos.".


aber was in den agb steht kann von valve ja jederzeit ohne vorankündigung geändert werden deshalb können sie auch diese passage jederzeit rauslöschen. wenn du die neuen agb dann nicht akzeptierst wird auch die vertragliche bindung deinerseits (gezwungerweise) aufgehoben, wenn du sie akzeptierst hast du in den neuen vertrag eingewilligt und von seiten valve wäre alles legitim.



Worrel schrieb:


> Dh: eine quasi "lebenslange" Nutzung des Spiels ist Bestandteil des zustande gekommenen Vertrages.


um die nutzung des spiels geht es ja auch nicht, es geht um steam und die können dir jederzeit den hahn abdrehen auch wenn du eine "lebenslage" nutzung erlaubnis des spiels hast. das du die spiele dann nicht mehr nutzen kannst ist aus sicht von valve dann schlicht "pech" 



Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn Valve jetzt eine Nutzungsgebühr für alle bisherigen Steam Kunden eine Monatsgebühr erheben würde, wäre das bezogen auf sämtliche vorher erworbenen Spiellizenzen Betrug, denn beim Kauf selbiger stand eben nicht dabei: "Zusätzliche Kosten sind nötig, um die Software "Steam" nutzen zu dürfen."


damit würde valve gegen deutsches kundenrecht verstoßen gegen das sie jetzt ohnehin schon mit ihren agb verstoßen...



Worrel schrieb:


> Was die meisten sowieso ungelesen machen (Ich kann mir nicht mal vorstellen, daß irgendwer im privaten Bereich sich mehr als 1x so eine Textwüste durchliest.)


was die sache natürlich nicht besser macht weil valve fast alles klammheimlich das reinschreiben kann, da wird hier mal ein wort geändert da mal ein wort und im laufe der zeit ergibt sich eine komplette neue bedeutung.

sie könnten die abogebühr in einer nacht und nebelaktion einführen bevor die medien groß wind davon kriegen und jeder der in der zeit die neuen agb (ungelesen) akzeptiert wäre am arsch weil er eingewilligt hätte ab sofort eine monatsgebür für steam zu zahlen. ok, düsteres zukunftsszenario aber alles im bereich des möglichen...



Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn sie eine Lizenz verkaufen, um Spiel X spielen zu können, ohne eine zeitliche Einschränkung zu nennen, dann müssen sie die Software auch ohne zeitliche Einschränkung zur Verfügung stellen.
> Alles andere wäre Betrug.


die spiellizenz und die steamlizenz sind 2 vollkommen verschiedene dinge, auch wenn dir valve den zugang zu steam sperrt hast du nach wie vor deine spiellizenzen und kommst ja auch wieder ran sobald du den neuen steam vertrag akzeptierst. die spiellizenzen gehen dir in keinem fall verloren.

mal gucken wie die anwälte das interpretieren werden


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2012)

ING schrieb:


> aber was in den agb steht kann von valve ja jederzeit ohne vorankündigung geändert werden deshalb können sie auch diese passage jederzeit rauslöschen.


Es geht darum, daß Valve nicht letzte Woche sagen können "Spiel X unbegrenzt zu spielen kostet 20 Euro" und diese Woche soll der Nutzer dann plötzlich 10 Euro im Monat für Steam zahlen.

Das geht schlicht nicht, egal, was Valve sich sonstwo hin schreiben.
Das ist Unlauterer Wettbewerb, Betrug, Abzocke, eine unerwartete Klausel oder was weiß ich wie das in Juristendeutsch exakt heißt.

Das ist ein Tatbestand, der gegen jetzt schon geltende Gesetze verstößt.



> wenn du die neuen agb dann nicht akzeptierst wird auch die vertragliche bindung deinerseits (gezwungerweise) aufgehoben,


Wird sie das? Oder wird einem "lediglich" die Nutzung seines Nutzungsrechtes verweigert, solange man nicht zustimmt?

Es ist klar, wie die Gerichte sich entscheiden _sollten_, aber ganz so einfach, wie das für den Laien scheint, ist es oft nicht.



> wenn du sie akzeptierst hast du in den neuen vertrag eingewilligt und von seiten valve wäre alles legitim.


Es ist nicht legitim, heute 20 Euro für etwas zu verlangen und für die per Vertrag definierte Leistung im Nachhinein Zusatzzahlungen einzufordern, die zum Zeitpunkt der Vertragsschliessung nicht vorauszusehen waren.



> um die nutzung des spiels geht es ja auch nicht, es geht um steam


Es geht um die Aussage "Spiel kostet 20 Euro + Steam ist dazu nötig, aber dauerhaft kostenlos"

Analog: Ein Autohändler, der einen Wagen für X Euro verkauft + 3 Jahre sämtliche Reparaturen kostenlos übernehmen würde.

Der kann dann auch nicht plötzlich sagen: "Ja, wir haben unser Geschäftsmodell umgestellt und führen keine kostenlosen Reparaturen mehr durch."



> damit würde valve gegen deutsches kundenrecht verstoßen gegen das sie jetzt ohnehin schon mit ihren agb verstoßen...


Ob sie mit ihren gegenwärtigen AGB gegen Gesetze verstoßen, ist momentan noch nicht klar, weil es da diverse widersprüchliche gerichtliche Entscheidungen und damit keine klare Linie gibt.

Was momentan Stein des Anstoßes ist, sind nicht die AGB, sondern die Art und Weise, wie diese dem Nutzer aufgezwungen werden.



> was die sache natürlich nicht besser macht weil valve fast alles klammheimlich das reinschreiben kann,


Es ging bei diesen Absatz um den Imageverlust - und der ist bei geänderten AGB relativ gering, weil sich eben kaum jemand diese Dinger durchliest -  unabhängig davon, was da genau drinsteht.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... , zu denen man aber ruckzuck wieder Zugriff hat, sobald man auf das "Annehmen" klickt.
> Was die meisten sowieso ungelesen machen (Ich kann mir nicht mal vorstellen, daß irgendwer im privaten Bereich sich mehr als 1x so eine Textwüste durchliest.)


Nach dieser Logik zahlt man bei einer Einführung einer Monatsgebühr ebenfalls nichts, wenn man die Nutzungsvereinbarung über ein Bezahl-Abo ablehnt.


Worrel schrieb:


> Und damit hätte man dann eine Lizenz/einen Key/ein Nutzungsrecht ge*kauf*t.
> 
> Wenn sie eine Lizenz verkaufen, um Spiel X spielen zu können, ohne eine zeitliche Einschränkung zu nennen, dann müssen sie die Software auch ohne zeitliche Einschränkung zur Verfügung stellen.
> Alles andere wäre Betrug.


 Sie nennen zwar eine zeitliche Einschränkung in dem Steam Agreement, diese ist aber nicht für Valve/Steam verpflichtend. Also steht in der Nutzungsvereinbarung auf gut Deutsch, dass Valve nicht verpflichtet ist überhaupt einen Zugang zu einer erworbenen Lizenz zu gewähren.

Hm, ich habe jetzt gerade geschaut, die haben den Wortlaut geändert. Egal, lies es dir am besten selbst einmal ganz durch, verlinkt habe ich die SLA von Steam bereits.

Und hier eine von mir genannte Stelle mit den Abozahlungen die bereits jetzt schon implementiert sind.


> C. Kündigung durch Valve
> Valve ist berechtigt, Ihr Nutzerkonto oder ein bestimmtes  Abonnement/bestimmte Abonnements jederzeit zu löschen.  Für den Fall,  dass Ihr Nutzerkonto oder ein bestimmtes Abonnement von Valve auf Grund  eines Verstoßes gegen die vorliegende Vereinbarung oder wegen  regelwidrigen oder rechtswidrigen Verhaltens gekündigt oder gelöscht  wird, haben Sie keinerlei Anspruch auf eine Erstattung von Zahlungen,  *insbesondere haben Sie keinen Anspruch auf eine Erstattung von  Abonnementgebühren*.


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nach dieser Logik zahlt man bei einer Einführung einer Monatsgebühr ebenfalls nichts, wenn man die Nutzungsvereinbarung über ein Bezahl-Abo ablehnt.


Bei dieser Argumentationskette geht es immer noch ausschliesslich um den Imageverlust und nix anderes.



> Sie nennen zwar eine zeitliche Einschränkung in dem Steam Agreement, diese ist aber nicht für Valve/Steam verpflichtend. Also steht in der Nutzungsvereinbarung auf gut Deutsch, dass Valve nicht verpflichtet ist überhaupt einen Zugang zu einer erworbenen Lizenz zu gewähren.


Es ist diesbezüglich relativ egal, was denn genau in den AGB steht. Valve unterbreitet auf seiner Webseite ein Angebot, welches eindeutig signalisiert: "Einmalige Zahlung => unbegrenzter Zugang zu Spiel X". Wenn in den AGB etwas steht, was dieser Erwartung nicht entspricht, ist dieser Absatz der AGB nicht wirksam, weil er "unerwartet" ist (oder sinngemäße Formulierung - kenne die genaue juristische Bezeichnung nicht)



> Und hier eine von mir genannte Stelle mit den Abozahlungen die bereits jetzt schon implementiert sind.


 Ja logisch, es gibt ja momentan *MMOs mit monatlichen Gebühren* bei Steam.
Daß es eine Sonderregelung für solche MMOs gibt, deutet noch lange nicht darauf hin, daß Steam eine Monatsgebühr bekommen wird.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> ....Ja logisch, es gibt ja momentan *MMOs mit monatlichen Gebühren* bei Steam.
> Daß es eine Sonderregelung für solche MMOs gibt, deutet noch lange nicht darauf hin, daß Steam eine Monatsgebühr bekommen wird.


 Wenn du schon nicht die SLA lesen willst und ich mir die Mühe mache den Text raus zusuchen, dann erwarte ich wenigstens dass dieser genau gelesen wird.
Ansonsten macht es ungefähr genau soviel Sinn, wie mit einem Blinden über Farben zu reden.


> Sie werden Abonnent von Steam (*nachfolgend „Abonnent“*),


Dein Wissen über Verträge lässt wohl um es sehr vorsichtig auszudrücken etwas zu wünschen übrig.

EDIT: In dieser Passage wird es noch klarer, dass mit den Abonnementgebühren definitiv keine MMO-Gebühren gemeint sein können:


> *Jedes Abonnement* gestattet Ihnen *den Zugriff* auf bestimmte Leistungen,  bestimmte Software und/oder sonstige Inhalte.  Manche Abonnements sind  gegebenenfalls mit der Geltung von Zusatzbedingungen verbunden, die auf  das betreffende Abonnement zugeschnitten sind (Abonnementbedingungen)  (beispielsweise eine Endbenutzer-Lizenzvereinbarung, die für ein  bestimmtes Spiel oder Nutzungsbedingungen, die für ein bestimmtes  Steam-Produkt oder eine Steam-Funktion gelten).  *Darüber hinaus gelten  gegebenenfalls Zusatzbedingungen (zum Beispiel Zahlungs- und  Abrechnungsbedingungen)*, die auf der Internetadresse http://www.steampowered.com oder als Teil des Steam-Leistungsangebots (nachfolgend „Nutzungsrichtlinien“) veröffentlicht sind.


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn du schon nicht die SLA lesen willst und ich mir die Mühe mache den Text raus zusuchen, dann erwarte ich wenigstens dass dieser genau gelesen wird.


Hab ich ja.



> Dein Wissen über Verträge lässt wohl um es sehr vorsichtig auszudrücken etwas zu wünschen übrig.


Mag sein. Du darfst mich gerne aufklären, wenn ich irgendwo mit meinem Verständnis falsch liege.

Fakt ist jedenfalls:
Man kann nicht *nach *vollzogenen Vertragsabschluss und erfolgter Bezahlung für Spiel X auf einmal sagen "Ach übrigens: Steam kostet 50€ pro Monat", was nach deinem Verständnis scheinbar gehen würde.

Valve kann höchstens sagen: "Steam wird ab sofort 50 Euro im Monat kosten, aber für sämtliche *Programme, die vor dieser Ankündigung bezogen wurden*, bleibt es kostenlos."



> EDIT: In dieser Passage wird es noch klarer, dass mit den Abonnementgebühren definitiv keine MMO-Gebühren gemeint sein können:


 Nein, wird es nicht. Im Gegenteil.

In dieser Passage wird klar, daß alle Steam Anwendungen als "Abonnements" bezeichnet werden.
Das heißt aber nicht, daß Valve dafür Abogebühren im Sinn hat.

Man beachte das "manche" in _"_*Manche Abonnements sind  gegebenenfalls mit der Geltung von  Zusatzbedingungen verbunden, die auf  das betreffende Abonnement  zugeschnitten sind*"_.
_Das bezieht sich erstmal auf Programme, bei denen der Hersteller/Publisher zusätzlich zu den Steam AGB noch Regelungen vereinbart.Wie zB Das Installationslimit der Crysis Spiele.

"*Darüber hinaus gelten  gegebenenfalls Zusatzbedingungen (zum Beispiel Zahlungs- und  Abrechnungsbedingungen)" - 
*Hier wird _gerade _klar, daß es sich um MMO Gebühren handelt, da es nur "*gegebenenfalls*" Zahlungsbedingungen gibt.Wenn es für Steam generell Abogebühren geben würde, stünde da eine pauschale Formulierung, keine spezifizierende.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Oktober 2012)

@Worrel
Nein, der Anfang des Satzes ist entscheidend.  Jedes Abonnement gestattet ihnen *den Zugriff*. Die Software ist eben nicht das Abonnement, sondern der Zugriff auf die Software oder auf andere Dinge ist das Abonnement.

Das ist ein entscheidender Unterschied und dann wäre auch nicht von einem kostenlosen Abonnement die Rede, oder sind die Spiele in Steam kostenlos?  

Wobei ich jetzt nicht überprüft habe ob das noch in diesem Wortlaut drin steht, aber es ging ja um die Intention was ein Abo bei Steam ist und das hat sich nicht geändert.

Und es wurde auch ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass der Account eben nicht zum Kauf von Software etc. dazugehört. Deshalb können die sehr wohl auch die Gebühr auf den Account verlangen, unabhängig zu welchem Zeitpunkt die Spiele gekauft wurden.

Wenn es so wäre wie du schreibst, hätte ich ganz umsonst auf sehr viele Spiele verzichtet.  Glaub mir, das habe ich nicht.


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Worrel
> Nein, der Anfang des Satzes ist entscheidend.  Jedes Abonnement gestattet ihnen *den Zugriff*. Die Software ist eben nicht das Abonnement, sondern der Zugriff auf die Software oder auf andere Dinge ist das Abonnement.


Und das macht jetzt welchen Unterschied?

Ob man das jetzt "gemietete Software", "Softwarelizenz", "Abonnement" oder "dauerhaft nutzbaren Hirnfurz" nennt, spielt doch letztendlich keine Rolle.

Auf der Webseite von Steam wird das Angebot derart dargestellt, daß Steam kostenlos ist, man aber für den Zugriff auf die im Rahmen des Steam Abonnements zur Verfügung gestellte Software seines Accounts (so genehm in der Ausdrucksweise? ) einmalig eine Zahlung tätigen muss. (Es sei denn, es handelt sich um ein MMO mit entsprechender Kennzeichnung.)

Also muss Valve dieser Angebotsdarstellung entsprechend liefern. Sprich: Steam für diejenige Software kostenlos lassen, die vor Inkrafttreten einer Steam Monatsgebühr dem Account hinzugefügt wurde.



> ...dann wäre auch nicht von einem kostenlosen Abonnement die Rede, oder sind die Spiele in Steam kostenlos?


Wer behauptet denn, Abbonnements außer Steam selber wären generell auf Steam kostenlos...? 



> Und es wurde auch ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass der Account eben nicht zum Kauf von Software etc. dazugehört. Deshalb können die sehr wohl auch die Gebühr auf den Account verlangen, unabhängig zu welchem Zeitpunkt die Spiele gekauft wurden.


Du meinst ernsthaft, wenn du heute einen Titel für 50 Euro dort kaufen würdest, könnte man _nichts _dagegen tun, wenn Valve ab Montag erstmal mit 50 Euro pro Monat zur Kasse bitten würde, bevor man den Titel spielen könnte?

Dein Misstrauen in allen Ehren, aber die Gesetze zum Schutz der Verbraucher sind hierzulande doch zu ein wenig mehr gut, als nur Geschirr für den Umzug drin einzuwickeln...

Abgesehen davon werden Spiele in den Steam AGB sehr wohl als Abonnements bezeichnet:


> Sie werden Abonnent von Steam (nachfolgend „Abonnent“), ...
> Als Abonnent erhalten Sie gegebenenfalls Zugang zu bestimmten  Leistungen, zu Software ...
> Die Client-Software von Steam sowie ... Videospiele von Valve oder von Drittanbietern ... werden in der  vorliegenden Vereinbarung als „Software“ bezeichnet, wobei *das Zugriffs-  und Nutzungsrecht betreffend der ... über die Steam-Plattform zugängliche(n) Software ... in der vorliegenden Vereinbarung als „Abonnement(s)“ bezeichnet*  werden.


----------



## shippy74 (13. Oktober 2012)

Äh, irgendwie scheint ihr euch Festgefahren zu haben. Es geht doch einfach nur darum das STEAM nicht einfach die Kunden Erpressen kann, neue AGP anzunehmen damit sie weiter auf ihre VORHER gekauften Spiele zugreifen können. Warum macht ihr hier so ein Theater daraus??

Fakt ist das Steam die AGB geändert hat und man diese änderungen nicht ablehnen konnte wenn man weiterhin seine Spiele spielen wollte und genau das ist es was nicht mit Rechten Dingen zugeht.  Würde man sie gewähren lassen könnten sie so in Zukunft die kunden immer mehr Erpressen da diese nur zustimmen können oder keinen Zugriff mehr auf ihre Spiele haben. Ob sie das machen sollen, wollen oder ob sie garnichts machen weil sie ja nur um das Wohl der Kunden besorgt sind Spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle.

Wenn ich AGB ändere gilt die nur für neu erworbene Sachen, für die Vorher gekauften gelten die AGB die bei dem Kauf gültig waren udn vom kunden Akzeptiert wurden. Eine Änderung im Nachhinein ist zwar möglich jedoch muß ich dann dem KUNDEN die Wahl lassen ob er zustimmt oder ob er zu den alten Konditionen weiter Spielt und dann muß ich ihm auch beim Ablehnen der neuen AGB die Möglichkeit geben das er weiterhin auf seine erworbenen Sachen vollen Zugriff hat. Was einfach nicht der Fall war.

@Worrel, um nicht mehr oder weniger geht es hier, STEAM hat den Nutzern neue AGB auf Auge gedrückt und die hatten nur die Wahl anzunehmen oder abzulehnen und dadurch hätten sie keinen ZUGRIFF mehr auf ihre Spiele gehabt. Was einer Erpressung gleicht.
Was versuchst du da die ganze Zeit Steam in Schutz zu nehmen? Da gibt es nix schön zu reden. Wie weit das geht oder gehen kann ist ein anderes Thema. Es wurde von Steam so Praktiziert, ob dir das jetzt weh getan hat oder nicht ist dabei egal. Wenn sie es einmal machen,können sie es immer wieder tun und das verstößt nun mal gegen geltende Gesetze.
Steam ist auch nur eine Firma und die wollen dein Geld, die machen das nicht weil der Worrel ein netter Mensch ist und um seine Faulheit zu unterstützen.


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @Worrel, um nicht mehr oder weniger geht es hier, STEAM hat den Nutzern neue AGB auf Auge gedrückt und die hatten nur die Wahl anzunehmen oder abzulehnen und dadurch hätten sie keinen ZUGRIFF mehr auf ihre Spiele gehabt. Was einer Erpressung gleicht.
> Was versuchst du da die ganze Zeit Steam in Schutz zu nehmen? Da gibt es nix schön zu reden.


Deswegen habe ich ja auch nirgends geschrieben, daß das toll wäre oder auch nur akzeptabel.
Ich versuche lediglich klarzustellen, daß Valve nicht freie Schußbahn für Abzocken aller möglichen Arten hat, nur weil irgendwo in den AGB was davon steht, daß sie die Nutzungsbedingungen jederzeit ändern können.

Da es eben immer noch Verbraucherschutzgesetze gibt, die ihnen im Fall eines über-die-Stränge-Schlagen gehörig auf die Finger klopfen werden. Wie zB jetzt gerade.



> Wenn sie es einmal machen,können sie es immer wieder tun und das verstößt nun mal gegen geltende Gesetze.


Wenn sie gegen geltende Gesetze verstoßen, werden sie entsprechend bestraft.



> Steam ist auch nur eine Firma und die wollen dein Geld, die machen das nicht weil der Worrel ein netter Mensch ist und um seine Faulheit zu unterstützen.


 Ahja, alle Steam Nutzer sind also generell faul?  

Natürlich will ein Unternehmen mit kommerzieller Ausrichtung Geld verdienen. Das heißt aber nicht, daß sie auf Vertrags- und Kundenrechte scheißen können.

Letztendlich ist meine Grundaussage _"Valve kann nicht einfach eine Steam Monatsgebühr zum Abkassieren einführen." _übrigens weder pro noch contra Steam, sondern einfach eine neutrale Behauptung.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer behauptet denn, Abbonnements außer Steam selber wären generell auf Steam kostenlos...?


Ich glaube so kommen wir nicht weiter. Erkläre mir doch einfach ab welchen Schritt deiner Meinung nach das Abonnement bei einem Kauf eines MMO mit Monatsgebühren über Steam abgeschlossen wurde.

Dann sollte sich dein Denkfehler von alleine herauskristallisieren. Aber ich gebe zu es ist doch etwas missverständlich in den SLA von Steam beschrieben, da wurde auch vieles abgeändert, als zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich dieses einmal ganz durchgelesen habe.


Worrel schrieb:


> Du meinst ernsthaft, wenn du heute einen Titel für 50 Euro dort kaufen würdest, könnte man _nichts _dagegen tun, wenn Valve ab Montag erstmal mit 50 Euro pro Monat zur Kasse bitten würde, bevor man den Titel spielen könnte?


Ich glaube nicht das Valve das so rücksichtslos machen würde, nur rechtlich gesehen könnten sie das.


Worrel schrieb:


> Dein Misstrauen in allen Ehren, aber die Gesetze zum Schutz der Verbraucher sind hierzulande doch zu ein wenig mehr gut, als nur Geschirr für den Umzug drin einzuwickeln...
> 
> Abgesehen davon werden Spiele in den Steam AGB sehr wohl als Abonnements bezeichnet:


 Lies dir die Begründung zu dem Urteil zu Half-Life 2 durch, die Gesetze greifen eben genau aus den Gründen nicht, die ich dir zum Teil versuche zu erklären. 

Den ersten Satz den ich zitiert habe ist doch eigentlich unmissverständlich? Jedes Abonnement, das bedeutet alle, beziehen sich auf den Zugriff eines bestimmten Spieles, einer bestimmten Anwendung oder was auch immer.

Wie sollen die dir das Abo kündigen können wenn du im Offlinemodus unterwegs bist, bzw. das Spiel bereits installiert hast? Es kann gar nicht das Spiel alleine als solches gemeint sein, würde keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Wallrider (14. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Vor- oder Nachteile, sondern darum, daß man zur kontinuierlichen Nutzung nicht zu einer Zustimmung der geänderten AGB gezwungen sein sollte.


 
Das ist klar, hat aber indirekt dann doch wieder mit zu tun.
*Falls* eine Änderung der AGBs - insbesondere zum Nachteil - der Kunden rechtlich zulässig sein sollte, was nach geltendem AGB Recht nicht der Fall ist, könnten sie dann auch alles ins Negative ändern. Ich habe nur überlegt, was sie in diesem Fall dann machen könnten. 

Ähnlich auch den Flatrate AGBs der Telefonanbieter zur Drosselung der DSL-Geschwindigkeit, noch wird es nicht angewandt, jedenfalls nicht von der Telekom, aber dadurch hält man sich alle Möglichkeiten offen.



Worrel schrieb:


> Weil Imageverlust.
> Weil irreführend, da die letztendliche Leistung eine andere ist, als die, die beim Lizenzverkauf angepriesen wurde.


 

Imageverlust = egal, weil marktbeherrschende Stellung, siehe EAs "Origin" Einführung und Festplattendurchleuchtungsaktion.
Und, dafür sind Computerspiele einfach zu unwichtig, um einen nachhaltigen Imageschaden zu erhalten; die die nicht spielen, interessiert es nicht, die anderen werden nach 1-2 mal Überlegen dann doch wieder zugreifen, weil sie doch zu gerne dem Hobby fröhnen, um Battlefield und Co. spielen dürfen. Welche Spiele erscheinen noch ohne Steam-Kontenanbindung? 
Es ist halt etwas anderes, als wenn bei Toyota die Bremsen nicht funktionieren würden, da würde jeder drüber sprechen.

Und ob eine AGB-Änderung unter den strafrechtlichen Tatbestand des Betruges zu subsumieren ist, halte ich für etwas gewagt. 
Zur Bestrafung: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich glaube so kommen wir nicht weiter. Erkläre mir doch einfach ab welchen Schritt deiner Meinung nach das Abonnement bei einem Kauf eines MMO mit Monatsgebühren über Steam abgeschlossen wurde.


Ich werde Abonnent von Steam, sobald ich das Programm installiere und mich einlogge.
Ich werde Abonnent (im Sinne der Steam AGB) eines MMOs, sobald ich das jeweilige Programm installiere (ggflls gegen Bezahlung für die Grundausstattung des MMOs).
Ich werde Abonnent (im Sinne von "Ich zahle monatlich"), sobald ich das Spiel das erste mal starte und mich einlogge (meistens gibt's dann noch einen Freimonat, aber zu der Zeit gilt man trotzdem als Abonnenent).

So. Steam ist kostenlos, das Spiel nicht. Wo ist jetzt welcher Denkfehler?



> Wie sollen die dir das Abo kündigen können wenn du im Offlinemodus unterwegs bist, bzw. das Spiel bereits installiert hast? Es kann gar nicht das Spiel alleine als solches gemeint sein, würde keinen Sinn machen.


 Was an "...wobei *das Zugriffs-  und Nutzungsrecht betreffend der ... über die  Steam-Plattform zugängliche(n) Software ... in der vorliegenden  Vereinbarung als „Abonnement(s)“ bezeichnet*  werden" ist nicht zu verstehen?

Hier noch der komplette Absatz:


> Die Client-Software von Steam *sowie jegliche(n) sonstige(n) Software*,  Inhalte und Updates, *die Sie über die Steam-Plattform herunterladen* oder  auf die Sie über die Steam-Plattform zugreifen, gemeint sind hier im  Sinne einer nicht abschließenden Aufzählung *insbesondere Videospiele* von  Valve oder von Drittanbietern sowie in Spielen enthaltene Inhalte, aber  auch virtuelle Gegenstände, mit denen Sie auf dem Steam  Trading-Marktplatz Handel treiben, *werden in der vorliegenden  Vereinbarung als „Software“ bezeichnet*, wobei *das Zugriffs- und  Nutzungsrecht* betreffend der vertragsgegenständlichen Leistungen sowie  *die über die Steam-Plattform zugängliche(n) Software* und/oder Inhalte in  der vorliegenden Vereinbarung *als „Abonnement(s)“ bezeichnet werden*.





> Imageverlust = egal, weil marktbeherrschende Stellung,


Wenn's um Bares geht, wird der Kunde hellhörig. Wenn im Nachhinein vorher nicht genannte Kosten erfunden werden, ist das Wort "Abzocke" schneller in aller Munde, als _<beliebiger Vergleich X>_.

Bzgl. Imageverlust dürften die nächsten Spiele Releases von Blizzard interessant werden, nachdem Diablo 3 sich teilweise ausschliesslich über den Namen des Vorgängers verkauft hat und die Langzeitmotivation im Vergleich zu D2 stark zu wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich werde Abonnent von Steam, sobald ich das Programm installiere und mich einlogge.
> Ich werde Abonnent (im Sinne der Steam AGB) eines MMOs, sobald ich das jeweilige Programm installiere (ggflls gegen Bezahlung für die Grundausstattung des MMOs).
> Ich werde Abonnent (im Sinne von "Ich zahle monatlich"), sobald ich das Spiel das erste mal starte und mich einlogge (meistens gibt's dann noch einen Freimonat, aber zu der Zeit gilt man trotzdem als Abonnenent).
> 
> So. Steam ist kostenlos, das Spiel nicht. Wo ist jetzt welcher Denkfehler?


Das kann gar nicht stimmen, denn schon im ersten Absatz des Steam-Nutzungsvertrags steht:


> Falls Sie ein Abonnement mit Hauptwohnsitz in einem der Mitgliedstaaten  der Europäischen Union sind (nachfolgend ein „in der EU ansässiger  Abonnent“), *besteht Ihre Vertragsbeziehung als Abonnent mit der  Gesellschaft Valve S.a.r.l., sodass etwaige Erwerbsgeschäfte, die Sie  auf der Grundlage dieser Vertragsbeziehung tätigen, mit der vorgenannten  Gesellschaft abgeschlossen werden*. (nachfolgende „Valve/EU“).  *Für alle  sonstigen Abonnenten gilt, dass Ihre Vertragsbeziehung als Abonnent mit  der Gesellschaft Valve Corporation (nachfolgend „Valve/US“) besteht,  sodass etwaige Erwerbsgeschäfte, die Sie auf der Grundlage dieser  Vertragsbeziehung tätigen, mit der vorgenannten Gesellschaft  abgeschlossen werden*.


Dann bringe ich dir mal ein Beispiel. Ich kaufe mir ein MMO, welches nicht von Valve ist, als Retail im Geschäft. Es gibt keine Freimonate, für das Spiel fallen monatliche Gebühren an und es läuft nur mit einer Steam-Registrierung.

Ab wann genau bin ich deiner Meinung nach ein Abonnent im Sinne der Steam-AGBs?


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das kann gar nicht stimmen, denn schon im ersten Absatz des Steam-Nutzungsvertrags steht:


Und welcher meiner Ausführungen widerspricht das wieso?

Wobei ich mich in der ersten Zeile etwas unklar ausgedrückt habe:
Ich meine: "Ich werde Abonnent von Steam, sobald ich *Steam *installiere und mich einlogge."



> Dann bringe ich dir mal ein Beispiel. Ich kaufe mir ein MMO, welches nicht von Valve ist, als Retail im Geschäft. Es gibt keine Freimonate, für das Spiel fallen monatliche Gebühren an und es läuft nur mit einer Steam-Registrierung.
> 
> Ab wann genau bin ich deiner Meinung nach ein Abonnent im Sinne der Steam-AGBs?


*Steam *Abonnent wirst du in dem Moment, wo du dir einen Steam Account anlegst und dich mit diesem einloggst.

Sobald du das Spiel in deinem Steam Account hinzufügst, hast du ein Abonnement auf das *Nutzungsrecht *bzgl. dieser Software über Steam.

Sobald die erste Zahlung an die MMO Firma getätigt wurde, bist du Abonnent des *Spiels*.


Sprich: Wenn du das Spiel nur deinem Account hinzufügst, aber *keine *Zahlung an die MMO Firma leistest - also diesbezüglich einen *inaktiven *Spiel Account hast - hast du trotzdem ein Steam Abo und ein Nutzungsrecht Abo auf die Software über deinen Steam Account. Du kannst das Spiel aber trotzdem* nicht nutzen*, weil der Server Betreiber dir aufgrund nicht getätigter monatlicher Zahlungen den Zutritt verweigert.

Das ist wahrscheinlich das, was du meinst. Auch wenn es letztendlich nur um den Zugang zu *einem *Spiel geht, hast du letztendlich *drei* Abos mit unterschiedlichen Funktionen.

Ähnliches gibt's ja bei DSL: Da hast du ein Abo auf die *technische *Verfügbarkeit und ein weiteres auf die tatsächlich darüber gelieferten *Daten*.


----------



## Wallrider (14. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sobald die erste Zahlung an die MMO Firma getätigt wurde, bist du Abonnent des *Spiels*.
> Sprich: Wenn du das Spiel nur deinem Account hinzufügst, aber *keine *Zahlung an die MMO Firma leistest - also diesbezüglich einen *inaktiven *Spiel Account hast - hast du trotzdem ein Steam Abo und ein Nutzungsrecht Abo auf die Software über deinen Steam Account. Du kannst das Spiel aber trotzdem* nicht nutzen*, weil der Server Betreiber dir aufgrund nicht getätigter monatlicher Zahlungen den Zutritt verweigert.
> 
> Das ist wahrscheinlich das, was du meinst. Auch wenn es letztendlich nur um den Zugang zu *einem *Spiel geht, hast du letztendlich *drei* Abos mit unterschiedlichen Funktionen.


Nicht ganz, die Zahlung hat nichts mit dem Abschluss eines Abonnements zu tun. Sonst würde es ja nie säumige Schuldner geben.
Der Vertrag wurde schon vorher geschlossen, nur das der Vertragspartner nicht leistet. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Ähnliches gibt's ja bei DSL: Da hast du ein Abo auf die *technische *Verfügbarkeit und ein weiteres auf die tatsächlich darüber gelieferten *Daten*.


Das wäre mir neu, warum schließt man zwei Abos? Oder verstehe ich dein Beispiel nicht richtig?
Man schließt *einen* Vertrag mit der Telekom z.B. mit einer Vertragslaufzeit von 24 Monaten. 
Bestandteil des Vertrages ist zum einen die Zahlung durch den Kunden, und die technische Bereitstellung des Internetzugangs. Grds. mehr nicht.
Anders vielleicht noch bei Handyverträgen, bei welchem zusätzlich noch das Handy mit verkauft wurde.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und welcher meiner Ausführungen widerspricht das wieso?


Der folgenden:


> (Und hier eine von mir genannte Stelle mit den Abozahlungen die bereits jetzt schon implementiert sind).                          Ja logisch, es gibt ja momentan *MMOs mit monatlichen Gebühren* bei Steam.
> Daß es eine Sonderregelung für solche MMOs gibt, deutet noch lange nicht darauf hin, daß Steam eine Monatsgebühr bekommen wird.


Die MMO-Gebühren fallen unter die von mir zitierten zusätzlichen Zahlungen und sind in den Endbenutzervereinbarungen(EULA) geregelt. Darauf kann sich der Steam-Nutzungsvertrag gar nicht beziehen, das Produkt ist ja noch nicht einmal gekauft worden.


Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich in der ersten Zeile etwas unklar ausgedrückt habe:
> Ich meine: "Ich werde Abonnent von Steam, sobald ich *Steam *installiere und mich einlogge."


Was aber sowieso Käse ist, denn Steam ist Mittel zum Zweck, ohne Software macht die Installation von Steam keinen Sinn.


Worrel schrieb:


> Sobald die erste Zahlung an die MMO Firma getätigt wurde, bist du Abonnent des *Spiels*.


Bist du dir da sicher? Nicht nach dem du den Key des Spiels bei der Installation registriert hast?

Wenn das so wäre beginnt bei Singleplayerspielen das Abo also überhaupt nicht. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Sprich: Wenn du das Spiel nur deinem Account hinzufügst, aber *keine *Zahlung an die MMO Firma leistest - also diesbezüglich einen *inaktiven *Spiel Account hast - hast du trotzdem ein Steam Abo und ein Nutzungsrecht Abo auf die Software über deinen Steam Account. Du kannst das Spiel aber trotzdem* nicht nutzen*, weil der Server Betreiber dir aufgrund nicht getätigter monatlicher Zahlungen den Zutritt verweigert.
> 
> Das ist wahrscheinlich das, was du meinst. Auch wenn es letztendlich nur um den Zugang zu *einem *Spiel geht, hast du letztendlich *drei* Abos mit unterschiedlichen Funktionen.
> 
> Ähnliches gibt's ja bei DSL: Da hast du ein Abo auf die *technische *Verfügbarkeit und ein weiteres auf die tatsächlich darüber gelieferten *Daten*.


 Genau so ist es, deshalb kann die Rückerstattung der Abogebühren nicht auf die Software gemünzt sein. Es gibt noch eine weitere Stelle wo es noch klarer beschrieben wird und es wird auch nicht 'Abonnementgebühren' sondern 'wiederkehrende Entgelte/Zahlungen' genannt:


> Bei Abonnements, die unter Vereinbarung eines festen Nutzungszeitraumes  erworben werden und bei denen im Austausch für eine fortgesetzte Nutzung  wiederkehrende Entgelte zu zahlen sind (*nachfolgend „Abonnements mit  Pflicht zur wiederkehrenden Zahlung“*), verpflichten Sie sich für den  Fall der fortgesetzten Nutzung des Abonnements mit Pflicht zur  wiederkehrenden Zahlung und ermächtigten Sie Valve zugleich, Ihre  Kreditkarte (oder Ihre Steam-Börse, sofern dort ein Guthaben vorhanden  ist) mit dem betreffenden Betrag zu belasten oder Ihre Zahlung unter  Beteiligung eines sonst einschlägigen Drittanbieters für die Abwicklung  von Zahlungsvorgängen abzuwickeln, soweit es um die Erbringung der  einschlägigen, wiederkehrenden Zahlungen geht.


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2012)

Wallrider schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, die Zahlung hat nichts mit dem Abschluss eines Abonnements zu tun. Sonst würde es ja nie säumige Schuldner geben.


Stimmt. Bei MMOs ist es aber mitunter (häufig?) so, daß man nicht mit Installation oder Kontoerstellung das Abo beginnt, sondern erst, wenn man sich das erste Mal einloggt.
Richtig, das hat nicht direkt was mit der Zahlung zu tun, aber ich hatte hier auch keine spanische Inquisition erwartet.  



> Das wäre mir neu, warum schließt man zwei Abos? Oder verstehe ich dein Beispiel nicht richtig?
> Man schließt *einen* Vertrag mit der Telekom ...


Die dir lediglich das DSL "Format" über die Leitung schickt. Für die Daten mußt du noch einen Vertrag mit T-Online machen. Was es meistens als Kombilösung gibt - dennoch sind das getrennte Dienstleistungen.


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2012)

@MisterSmith:
Also noch mal ganz ausführlich, wie ich das mit meiner Laienmeinung verstehe:



> STEAM® ABONNEMENTVEREINBARUNG
> ...
> 
> Falls Sie ein Abonnement mit Hauptwohnsitz in einem der Mitgliedstaaten der Europäischen Union sind ..., besteht Ihre Vertragsbeziehung als Abonnent mit der Gesellschaft Valve S.a.r.l., sodass etwaige Erwerbsgeschäfte, die Sie auf der Grundlage dieser Vertragsbeziehung tätigen, mit der vorgenannten Gesellschaft abgeschlossen werden. ...
> ...


Wer sich einen Steam Account einrichtet, wird Steam Abonnent. Zuständig ist für uns die EU Abteilung.



> Als Abonnent erhalten Sie gegebenenfalls Zugang zu bestimmten Leistungen, zu Software und Inhalten, die Abonnenten bereitgestellt werden.


Da bisher nur von "Steam Abonnenten" die Rede war, bezieht sich das auf jene.



> Die Client-Software von Steam sowie jegliche(n) sonstige(n) Software, ... die Sie über die Steam-Plattform herunterladen oder auf die Sie über die Steam-Plattform zugreifen,... von Valve oder von Drittanbietern ... werden in der vorliegenden Vereinbarung als „Software“ bezeichnet, wobei das Zugriffs- und Nutzungsrecht betreffend der vertragsgegenständlichen Leistungen sowie die über die Steam-Plattform zugängliche(n) Software und/oder Inhalte in der vorliegenden Vereinbarung als „Abonnement(s)“ bezeichnet werden.


Spiele heißen "Software" und das Nutzungsrecht an dieser Software "Abonnement".



> Jedes Abonnement gestattet Ihnen den Zugriff auf ... bestimmte Software ...


Ein Steam Account ist eine Ansammlung von Nutzungsrecht Abonnements.



> Manche Abonnements sind gegebenenfalls mit der Geltung von Zusatzbedingungen verbunden, die auf das betreffende Abonnement zugeschnitten sind (Abonnementbedingungen) (beispielsweise eine Endbenutzer-Lizenzvereinbarung, die für ein bestimmtes Spiel oder Nutzungsbedingungen, die für ein bestimmtes Steam-Produkt oder eine Steam-Funktion gelten).


Separate EULAs sind für einzelne Spiele Abonnements möglich.



> Darüber hinaus gelten gegebenenfalls Zusatzbedingungen (zum Beispiel Zahlungs- und Abrechnungsbedingungen), die auf der Internetadresse Welcome to Steam oder als Teil des Steam-Leistungsangebots (nachfolgend „Nutzungsrichtlinien“) veröffentlicht sind.


Es ist möglich, daß bei bestimmten Titeln zusätzliche Kosten anfallen. Dies wird auf der jeweiligen Produktseite erwähnt.

Wenn hier eine monatliche Steam Gebühr gemeint wäre, würde das "gegebenenfalls" keinen Sinn machen. Ebenfalls wäre dieser Abschnitt ungeeignet, da er sich mit "Manchen Abonnements" befasst.



> In Ihrem [Steam-]Benutzerkonto sind gegebenenfalls auch Abrechnungsdaten enthalten, die Sie Valve für den Erwerb von Abonnements zur Verfügung stellen.


Valve führt Buch darüber, was ein Steam Abonnent wofür ausgibt.



> 2. LIZENZRECHTE
> 
> A. Lizenzbedingungen
> 
> ...





> 3.A.
> Bei Abonnements, die unter Vereinbarung eines festen Nutzungszeitraumes erworben werden und bei denen im Austausch für eine fortgesetzte Nutzung wiederkehrende Entgelte zu zahlen sind (nachfolgend „Abonnements mit Pflicht zur wiederkehrenden Zahlung“), verpflichten Sie sich für den Fall der fortgesetzten Nutzung des Abonnements mit Pflicht zur wiederkehrenden Zahlung und ermächtigten Sie Valve zugleich, Ihre Kreditkarte (oder Ihre Steam-Börse, sofern dort ein Guthaben vorhanden ist) mit dem betreffenden Betrag zu belasten ... soweit es um die Erbringung der einschlägigen, wiederkehrenden Zahlungen geht.


Regelung für MMOs mit Monatsgebühr, die über Steam abgerechnet werden.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Oktober 2012)

@Worrel
Du kannst gerne meine Argumente widerlegen, aber wenn du dann mit relativ allgemeinen Dingen antwortest, wird es schwierig, da ich bei diesen so nicht wirklich widerspreche.

Aber eines weiß ich sicher, die werden nicht erst ausdrücklich die monatlich anfallenden Zahlungen für ein MMO mit 'nachfolgend „Abonnements mit  Pflicht zur wiederkehrenden Zahlung' benennen, um dann später für die exakt gleiche Sache dieses als 'Abonnementgebühren' zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Worrel
> Du kannst gerne meine Argumente widerlegen, aber wenn du dann mit relativ allgemeinen Dingen antwortest, wird es schwierig, da ich bei diesen so nicht wirklich widerspreche.


Es geht doch _gerade _um diese allgemeinen Dinge bei unserer Meinungsverschiedenheit...


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht doch _gerade _um diese allgemeinen Dinge bei unserer Meinungsverschiedenheit...


Also das mit Steam als solches auch ein Abo entsteht ist aber dafür irrelevant, es ging ja darum wann bei einem Spiel ein Abo zustande kommt.
Und deine Aufzählung im vorangegangen Beitrag stimmt ja auch, es geht um die Interpretation und ich dachte da waren wir eigentlich schon weiter.


Worrel schrieb:


> Tun sie ja auch nicht - jedenfalls nicht im englischen Original: Dort ist beides mal von "Subscriptions" die Rede.


 Nice try! 


> ...including of any Subscription *fees*...
> ...(“*Recurring Payment* Subscriptions”)...


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nice try!


 Ähem, stimmt, da hab ich daneben gelesen.



> Aber eines weiß ich sicher, die werden nicht erst ausdrücklich  die monatlich anfallenden Zahlungen für ein MMO mit 'nachfolgend  „Abonnements mit  Pflicht zur wiederkehrenden Zahlung' benennen, um dann  später für die exakt gleiche Sache dieses als 'Abonnementgebühren' zu  bezeichnen.


Ein "Abonnement" (egal, mit was für Spezifikationen hintendran) ist was anderes als "Abonnement*gebühren*".


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...Ein "Abonnement" (egal, mit was für Spezifikationen hintendran) ist was anderes als "Abonnement*gebühren*".


 Gut, dann sind wir uns also einig.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich nur, daß ein "Abonnement" keine "Gebühr" ist.

Du hingegen scheinst zu meinen, das Abonnement, auf das sich beide Begriffe beziehen, müßte zwangsläufig ein unterschiedliches sein und willst daraus einen Hinweis auf eine Steam Gebühr herleiten.



> Bei Abonnements, die unter Vereinbarung eines festen  Nutzungszeitraumes erworben werden und bei denen im Austausch für eine  fortgesetzte Nutzung wiederkehrende Entgelte zu zahlen sind (nachfolgend  „Abonnements mit Pflicht zur wiederkehrenden Zahlung“), verpflichten  Sie sich für den Fall der fortgesetzten Nutzung des Abonnements mit  Pflicht zur wiederkehrenden Zahlung [zu zahlen] , soweit es um die  Erbringung der einschlägigen, wiederkehrenden Zahlungen geht. ...


Spiele mit Abogebühr heißen "Abonnements mit Pflicht zur wiederkehrenden Zahlung".




> Falls Ihre Nutzung von Steam-Angeboten einer beliebigen Art von  Gebrauchs- oder Umsatzsteuer unterliegt, ist Valve außerdem berechtigt,  Ihnen die betreffenden Beträge ergänzend zu den sonst geschuldeten  Abonnementgebühren oder sonstigen Entgelte in Rechnung zu stellen, die  in den Nutzungsrichtlinien veröffentlicht sind. Bei den in der  Europäischen Union anfallenden und von Valve eingezogenen  Mehrwertsteuerbeträgen (nachfolgend „MwSt.“) handelt es sich um die auf  den Wert der jeweiligen Software oder des jeweiligen Abonnements  anfallende Mehrwertsteuer.


Nächster Absatz, nächstes Thema. Es geht bspweise um die MwSt. Diese trifft auf alle Zahlungen für alle angebotenen Abonnements (Spiele) zu. Egal, ob "wiederkehrende Zahlung" oder einmaliger Abonnement Erwerb.

Folgerichtig wird hier nicht explizit von "wiederkehrenden Zahlungen" gesprochen, sondern von " Abonnementgebühren". Die im Falle eines MMOs auch "wiederkehrende Zahlungen" sein können, es aber zB bei _Half-Life _nicht sind.

Es widerstrebt einem zwar, daß aus einem "Kaufpreis" in der Steam AGB "Abonnementgebühren" werden, aber in logischer Schlußfolgerung ist er das.


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich nur, daß ein "Abonnement" keine "Gebühr" ist.
> 
> Du hingegen scheinst zu meinen, das Abonnement, auf das sich beide Begriffe beziehen, müßte zwangsläufig ein unterschiedliches sein und willst daraus einen Hinweis auf eine Steam Gebühr herleiten.


 Fakt ist, zuvor wurden die monatlichen Gebühren für MMOs einmal als Zusatz*zahlungen* und mehrmals als wiederkehrende *Zahlungen* benannt.

Nicht einmal ansatzweise glaube ich dass dann mit Abonnementgebühren dieses gemeint ist. Und die Abonnements beziehen sich immer auf Steam und ein Spiel und nicht auf ein Spiel alleine, denn es heißt nun einmal Steam-Nutzungsvertrag und nicht Spiel XY-Nutzungsvertrag.

Das wäre auch überhaupt nicht zulässig, schon bevor man ein Spiel gekauft hat, Dinge aus einem Nutzungsvertrag auf einen anderen zu übertragen, genau deshalb steht drin, dass der Steam-Nutzungsvertrag durch die EULA anderer Spiele erweitert werden kann.

Es kann also schon von der Logik nicht so sein, wie du das vielleicht gerne hättest.


----------



## Worrel (16. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Fakt ist, zuvor wurden die monatlichen Gebühren für MMOs einmal als Zusatz*zahlungen* und mehrmals als wiederkehrende *Zahlungen* benannt.


Ja, zusätzlich anfallende regelmäßige Zahlungen werden mit "wiederkehrende Zahlungen" bezeichnet. 



> Nicht einmal ansatzweise glaube ich dass dann mit Abonnementgebühren dieses gemeint ist. Und die Abonnements beziehen sich immer auf Steam und ein Spiel und nicht auf ein Spiel alleine, denn es heißt nun einmal Steam-Nutzungsvertrag und nicht Spiel XY-Nutzungsvertrag.


Der "Steam Nutzungsvertrag" ist die umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für die "STEAM® ABONNEMENTVEREINBARUNG".
Darin wird all das geregelt, was innerhalb eines Steam Abonnements wichtig ist.
Unter anderem das Inhrafttreten und Bezahlen von Spiele Abonnements.

Und du kannst noch so oft sagen, daß du das nicht glaubst, aber das Nutzungsrecht an Spiele Software wird dort als "Abonnement" bezeichnet:


> Die Client-Software von Steam sowie *jegliche(n) sonstige(n) Software*,  Inhalte und Updates, *die Sie über die Steam-Plattform herunterladen* oder  auf die Sie über die Steam-Plattform zugreifen, gemeint sind hier im  Sinne einer nicht abschließenden Aufzählung* insbesondere Videospiele* von  Valve oder von Drittanbietern sowie in Spielen enthaltene Inhalte, aber  auch virtuelle Gegenstände, mit denen Sie auf dem Steam  Trading-Marktplatz Handel treiben, werden in der vorliegenden  Vereinbarung als „*Software*“ bezeichnet, wobei *das Zugriffs- und  Nutzungsrecht *betreffend der vertragsgegenständlichen Leistungen sowie  die *über die Steam-Plattform zugängliche(n) Software* und/oder Inhalte in  der vorliegenden Vereinbarung als „*Abonnement(s)*“ bezeichnet werden.


Und dann gibt es noch den folgenden Absatz:


> Falls Ihre Nutzung von *Steam-Angeboten *einer beliebigen Art von  Gebrauchs- oder Umsatzsteuer unterliegt, ist Valve außerdem berechtigt,  Ihnen die betreffenden Beträge ergänzend zu den sonst geschuldeten * Abonnementgebühren *oder sonstigen Entgelte in Rechnung zu stellen, die  in den Nutzungsrichtlinien veröffentlicht sind. Bei den in der  Europäischen Union anfallenden und von Valve eingezogenen  Mehrwertsteuerbeträgen (nachfolgend „MwSt.“) handelt es sich um die auf  den Wert *der jeweiligen Software *oder des jeweiligen *Abonnements  *anfallende Mehrwertsteuer.


Steam Angebote können ja nur Spiele aus dem Steam Store sein - auf welche Software (und damit welches Abonnement) wird sonst eine MwSt erhoben?

Davon abgesehen: Selbst, wenn es so wäre, wie du behauptest: Daß es sich um einen Hinweis auf Steam Gebühren handeln würde:
Da Valve sich ja das Recht in ihre AGB geschrieben hat, diese ändern zu können - wieso sollten sie dann _jetzt _was von Steam Gebühren da rein schreiben, wenn sie das doch genauso gut dann machen könnten, wenn sie diese einführen würden?



> Das wäre auch überhaupt nicht zulässig, schon bevor man ein Spiel gekauft hat, Dinge aus einem Nutzungsvertrag auf einen anderen zu übertragen,...


Bei vielen Spielen gilt ausschliesslich diese "Abonnementvereinbarung". Man bekommt gar keine andere zu Gesicht.
Und wenn du bei MMO Spiel X die Gebühren über Steam abwickelst, kann man durchaus in der Steam Abonnementvereinbarung genau klären, wie Zahlungen bei einem MMO über Steam ablaufen.
Damit verpflichtet sich ja noch keiner zu irgendwas. Trifft ja alles erst zu, wenn du ein entsprechendes Abonnement abschließt.



> Es kann also schon von der Logik nicht so sein, wie du das vielleicht gerne hättest.


 Es kann alleine von der Logik her nicht so sein, wie du es gerne(?) hättest.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Oktober 2012)

Zeig mir bitte ein MMO mit monatlichen Gebühren welches ausschließlich alleine die Abonnementvereinbarung von Steam und absolut nichts anderes verwendet.

Wenn möglich bitte überprüfbar, da ich Steam nicht nutze kann ich es schlecht selbst prüfen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Es kann alleine von der Logik her nicht so sein, wie du es gerne(?) hättest.


 Ja, ich verzichte auf Steam und damit auf einige gute Spiele weil ich es so möchte. Oder aber du nutzt Steam und redest die möglichen Probleme deshalb klein und Steam schön. Kann sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden was naheliegender ist.


----------



## Worrel (16. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte ein MMO mit monatlichen Gebühren welches ausschließlich alleine die Abonnementvereinbarung von Steam und absolut nichts anderes verwendet.


Was weiß ich wo man das nachsehen kann und auf welche das zutrifft.

Man kann jedenfalls als MMO Firma sein Spiel inklusive monatsgebühren über Steam laufen lassen - siehe eben die Steam Abonnenenvereinbarung. Da ist alles erforderliche geregelt.



> Oder aber du nutzt Steam und redest die möglichen Probleme deshalb klein und Steam schön. Kann sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden was naheliegender ist.


 Oder aber ich nutze zwar Steam, lese aber trotzdem objektiv die Abonnementvereinbarung und versuche nach bestem Gewissen die richtigen Schlüsse aus dem Geschriebenen zu ziehen.

btw: Ich muß mich diesbezüglich berichtigen: soweit ich das jetzt überschaue, ist nirgends von einem "Steam Abonnement" die Rede - lediglich von einem "Abonnent von Steam". Insofern können sich "Abonnementgebühren" uU. gar nicht auf Steam beziehen, da der Begriff "Abonnement" explizit für die Software, auf die man über Steam zugreift, festgelegt wurde.

Wer sich hier seine Probleme klein oder großredet, das zu entscheiden überlasse ich dann mal lieber anderen.


----------



## ING (17. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Oder aber ich nutze zwar Steam, lese aber trotzdem objektiv die Abonnementvereinbarung und versuche nach bestem Gewissen die richtigen Schlüsse aus dem Geschriebenen zu ziehen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wer sich hier seine Probleme klein oder großredet, das zu entscheiden überlasse ich dann mal lieber anderen.


ach komm, du würdest valve doch noch in schutz nehmen selbst wenn sie schon schlägertrupps losschicken damit die "kunden" die neuen agb akzeptieren


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was weiß ich wo man das nachsehen kann und auf welche das zutrifft.
> 
> Man kann jedenfalls als MMO Firma sein Spiel inklusive monatsgebühren über Steam laufen lassen - siehe eben die Steam Abonnenenvereinbarung. Da ist alles erforderliche geregelt.


Also kennst du nicht ein einziges welches die Monatsgebühren über Steam abwickelt, bist dir aber sicher dass sich die Abogebühren auf MMOs beziehen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Oder aber ich nutze zwar Steam, lese aber trotzdem objektiv die Abonnementvereinbarung und versuche nach bestem Gewissen die richtigen Schlüsse aus dem Geschriebenen zu ziehen.
> 
> btw: Ich muß mich diesbezüglich berichtigen: soweit ich das jetzt überschaue, ist nirgends von einem "Steam Abonnement" die Rede - lediglich von einem "Abonnent von Steam". Insofern können sich "Abonnementgebühren" uU. gar nicht auf Steam beziehen, da der Begriff "Abonnement" explizit für die Software, auf die man über Steam zugreift, festgelegt wurde.
> 
> Wer sich hier seine Probleme klein oder großredet, das zu entscheiden überlasse ich dann mal lieber anderen.


 Genau so wird es sein, man ist Abonnent von Steam ohne ein Abonnement. Ja, das klingt wirklich plausibel, nebenbei spielt es für mögliche Abogebühren keine Rolle, da niemand diese ohne ein Spiel bezahlen würde, deshalb wäre es so oder so nur an die Zugriffsrechte für Spiele gekoppelt.

Aber macht nichts, du scheinst das System von Steam sowieso nicht verstehen zu wollen.


----------

